

The most promising new web frameworks / technologies? - tyaakow

What are the technologies that are new, young, just starting to spread in web development? What are new coming "winners"? Especially in python / javascript world
======
abhishiv
For me - fullstack dev - it has been celluloid:
<https://github.com/celluloid/celluloid>

I had to move most of our apis/background-jobs to node after getting fed up
with the concurrency issues that ruby had. This fixes that. Although I don't
think it can compare with node/eventmachine on the performance front. But
that's ok IMO in most situations.

I am thinking about moving most of our api/background tasks to ruby from node,
and using node only for cases that require some sort of proxying - for example
proxying an request to a private elasticsearch server after authenticating.

------
migrantgeek
There's a pretty good list here

<http://wiki.python.org/moin/WebFrameworks>

I'm sure the winners will depend on your needs. Do you need a full stack or
not?

For me, it's either Django or Flask for Python depending on how much of a
framework I want to start with. Both are mature projects in active development
with a wide user base for assistance.

Right now I'm sort of in the Java world so Play! is my framework of choice.

~~~
tyaakow
I'm aware of both django and flask, although flask I havent used. But I was
thinking of new, emergent technologies (not necessarily full-stack web
frameworks like django), libraries, trends.

Django is already well established, and so is flask.

------
kirang1989
In the java world, Play Framework looks real promising. Writing web apps in
Java or Scala or even a mix of both is a win to me.

------
adambreen
Webmachine (<https://github.com/basho/webmachine>) has a very nice,
declarative approach (Erlang). It was ported to node.js, but hasn't been
updated in a while, unfortunately.

If that sort of thing floats your boat, you should check out Yesod as well
(Haskell).

------
jetupper
I've been rather intrigued with the idea of API-first development, building a
services oriented backend while moving most of the business logic onto the
client-side.

Therefore, front end frameworks like Ember, Backbone and Angular are what I
hope to see spread in web development.

